# Can I reuse a 4 year old silicone teether/pacifier?



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought pacifiers for DD when she was born thinking I would try them in the car since she had a tendency to freak out, but she hated them. She did use them chew on later when she was teething. You can't tell they were ever used. No scratches or holes or pieces coming off or anything.

I bought silicone with the knowledge that it was safer than plastic. Can I use them if they are 4 years old? They don't degrade in any way, do they? They look new to me. I figured I could just toss them in the dishwasher and use them for baby #2.

Two are NUKs and two are these from The First Years: http://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Newborn-Pacifiers-Pack/dp/B000LM2R44

Thanks!


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

We're reusing our 3 year old ones. I bought a couple new ones to add to our stash, and you can't even tell which ones are old and which are new. We use the silicone soothies, which look pretty much identical to the ones you linked to. I'd say go for it since you do not see any wear.


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

I think they do degrade and the silicone can pull away from the plastic. I want to say it says something on our packaging like to replace every 3 months. I would never do that but I don't know that I would necessarily reuse four years later. If they are in good shape, it is probably okay, but they are relatively inexpensive so I would probably buy new ones.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I would reuse them. Dd1 wouldn't use one until she found an old one under the bed of a friend.

As someone that went through several paci to find one the kids would like, I would at least keep it to test out to see if the baby even likes it.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I would probably be OK reusing the one piece silicone soothies, but not the two piece NUKS. My big kids took NUKS and I replaced them between kiddos. My DD2 uses Soothies, and in theory, I could see using them later on. Although truthfully, they're reasonably priced, I would probably just pitch them and replace.


----------

